# I introduce to you



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

THE MURRAY!!!!


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Haha y'all race?






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

lol...freakn awsome!:rockn:


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Where's the snorkels??


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol nice


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Haha nice.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ha ha. Here's one I built a few years back. I called it Mowzilla. I had 15x10 rims and 31x10.50 tires on it but can't find any pictures of it.





















Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Naw we don't race. Its on some wore out 26 inch dirt devils. A snorkel would be kinda pointless at the current moment with it still being belt driven. It would stall out before it would ever be close to sinking. I am however going to look into a stack for the exhaust.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Is it a single cylinder or a vtwin? I may have a header for it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

LOL that thing is frickin sweet


----------

